# Super VS meal worm



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought some live mealworms today as a treat (I usually get the canned ones because the only store that sells live is hard to get to). 

I don't really trust this store as they tried to tell me that super worms are the same as meal worms and are better for hedgehogs. When I was there before. As I know this isn't true I'm always careful to tell them I want the small meal worms. 

Anyway the ones I got today look bigger than normal and I'm wondering if they could be super worms by mistake. I searched the forum but couldn't find a description of the visual difference between the too. I know super worms are bigger but how much bigger and do they have any other distinguishing features. A photo comparison would help me greatly if anyone would oblige. 

Also if they are super worms, how would I go about cutting off the head. Keep in mind I'm like the whimpiest girl ever. 

Thanks So Much


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I found a picture once online but couldn't this time. did find this page though http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Live%20Food ... lworms.htm

Some things it says: 
"They can chew their way out of plastic containers."
"The main difference: They die if you refrigerate them."

So my rec would be to put them in the fridge (that's where I store my mealies anyways). If they die - then you know. Then they're dead so you don't need to cut the heads. Though I don't know if you can feed them still.

Or if you see them climbing around on your counter & holes in the container 

For cutting, maybe try holding them with tweezers & then a knife?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for the help. I couldn't find a picture online either. 

I kept them in the fridge overnight so we'll see if they are dead.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Usually the superworms/morio worms have dark stripes around each "segment" and in general look ferocious. :lol: Mealies look so cute and little in comparison to some.


----------



## Chinchi (Jul 8, 2009)

Feed them something good a couple of days, and then use them.
When you get live insects from petstores, they usually don't get anything good to eat, if they get anything at all.
Basically, anything you put into the insects, you put into the hedgie.

Try reading trough some forums about reptiles, and look at how they feed their insects.
No reason to fill your little hedgie with junk, if you can get something good in there too


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, gut-loading is a good idea. Fruits, veggies, cat food, _water_... whatever you wish your hedgie would eat but he won't! :lol: Oops, I'm thinking crickets, well mealies are the same just they might ignore the cat food and don't give them any water! They will get it from the fruits/veggies.


----------



## Chinchi (Jul 8, 2009)

Exactly ^_^
Then it's a vitamin worm, and not just a fat worm


----------



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

i give my girls superworms all the time ,, reason being they chew them up so well there is no danger of them swalowing a live one ... thats what makes superworms deadly to some lizards , they dont chew em up like our insecivore friends ;-)


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

xhozt said:


> i give my girls superworms all the time ,, reason being they chew them up so well there is no danger of them swalowing a live one ... thats what makes superworms deadly to some lizards , they dont chew em up like our insecivore friends ;-)


I don't think I would dare give Quigley a live superworm. He seems to swallow his worms whole.


----------

